# SA cichlids and plants short term



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Once I get this 90 gallon back together I'll be setting it up with some cichlids. The plan is tiger Oscar, firemouth, green terror and a leopard pleco I have that is currently 6 inches and gets huge according to my research.

I will be buying the cichlids as juveniles, 2 to 3 inches. I have multiple tanks and lots of plants. Would it be good to put some plants in for the first couple months to help with nitrates and stuff, or is it a total waste of time, as in even the young ones tear up plants?

Also a side question. I have a nice festivum, about 6 inches or so that I have always had in my semi aggressive tank, I call him my buddy, I am always giving him snails to eat and if you put your hand in the tank without one, he will tip at your fingers. Would it be a bad idea to move him to the cichlid tank which I will be feeding with cichlid food? I occasionally give him the odd cichlid pellet, but not often, he eats flake food and loves to suck on veggie rounds. Would the change in diet be bad for him at this point? 

Just wondering where he would be happier, he does seem very happy in his current tank but it would be nice to lower my stock in that tank as long as it won't hurt him.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> Once I get this 90 gallon back together I'll be setting it up with some cichlids. The plan is tiger Oscar, firemouth, green terror and a leopard pleco I have that is currently 6 inches and gets huge according to my research.
> 
> I will be buying the cichlids as juveniles, 2 to 3 inches. I have multiple tanks and lots of plants. Would it be good to put some plants in for the first couple months to help with nitrates and stuff, or is it a total waste of time, as in even the young ones tear up plants?


IME they dont necessarily tear them up... i lightly tie ferns and anubias in my oscar/GT tank and they rearrange them whenever they feel lol if i were to tie them on the driftwood tightly, perhaps THEN the plants would get "torn up" but i dont risk that as they could possibly drag the whole piece of driftwood as well

they uproot anything that is rooted IME so i would suggest ferns, anubias and floating/fast growing plants such as duckweed, hornwort, wisteria, etc... they are cheap and easy to find if your cichlids do decide to mess with them!

also, these fish are much hardier than other fish so nitrates shouldnt be a problem as long as you do your weekly 25% water changes...
also try not to add too much to the tank as these big guys take massive dumps... all the time LOL


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You can grow pothos out of the tank. They help with nitrates. I have large amounts growing out of my cichlid tanks and they don't touch the roots or leaves that grow in the tank.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

the tank will look very empty while they are small and just want plants in to help the look.

Just wondering if they will make a mess even when they are small.


----------



## macKRAZY (Feb 15, 2012)

they will uproot and move plants around but not necessarily destroy them.
if you consider that a mess... then yes.


----------

